# ISO mount error

## haneulso

I tried to mount iso file.

But, I encounter an error.

```

 mount Tro02.iso /ymsy/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0

```

The error message is

```

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Loop device seems to be well.[/code]

```

temp # ls /dev/loo*

/dev/loop0  /dev/loop1  /dev/loop2  /dev/loop3  /dev/loop4  /dev/loop5  /dev/loop6  /dev/loop7

/dev/loop:

0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7

```

Dmesg | grep tail is

```

temp # dmesg | tail

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

rt73usb 1-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

rt73usb 1-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

rt73usb 1-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

rt73usb 1-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.[
```

Any idea?

----------

## sera

Your dmesg output tells you about a problem with your wlan device. However that's a separate issue.

Are you missing maybe the jolliet extension in you kernel? What about letting mount decide the fs to use (ending in .iso doesn't mean it's an iso)?

----------

## krinn

-t udf maybe ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format

----------

## i92guboj

As someone said above. having a .iso extension doesn't make it an iso. However, if there was a problem mounting the fs or detecting the fs, dmesg should show it (what you pasted about dmesg is not related to this issue at all).

Just for the record, if it's not a true iso fs, you might still be able to mount it as udf as someone said, but even if that fails, fuseiso and cdemu can mount many exotic image formats that are not iso/udf compliant.

----------

## Peach

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Just for the record, if it's not a true iso fs, you might still be able to mount it as udf as someone said, but even if that fails, fuseiso and cdemu can mount many exotic image formats that are not iso/udf compliant.

 

because of this, I'd suggest avoiding the -t option of mount, but the error:

```
ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format. 
```

could mean there's something wrong with it

try to run `file` on the iso to see you can extract some more info on the real format (mind that file is not that reliable in case no magic header is present, for further info google around)

----------

## honp

mount -t loop ...

----------

## honp

Pardon. It is not -t loop but -o loop, so for me it is enough to write:

mount -o loop /file.iso /where/to/mount

but this is only ro.

----------

